# Tastatur schreibt buchstaben doppelt



## rackcity (27. Dezember 2013)

Abend,

mir ist in den letzten tagen aufgefallen, dass meine Tastatur öfter mal ein "p" 2x schreibt oder ein n,o,etc.

habe bei tastatur die wiederholung auf minimal gestellt - kein erfolg!! hat wer ne ahnung woran das liegen kann?

tastatur

Corsair Vengeance K90 Performance MMO Mechanical Gaming Tastatur


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Dezember 2013)

Feuchtigkeit oder ähnliches in der Tastatur? Hatte ich mal bei einer Tastatur die abgesoffen war. Da waren noc Feuchtigkeitseinschlüsse zwischen den Kontaktfolien.


----------



## SaPass (27. Dezember 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Da waren noc Feuchtigkeitseinschlüsse zwischen den Kontaktfolien.


Bei der K90 handelt es sich um eine mechanische Tastatur, keine Rubberdome.

Folgendes würde ich mal versuchen:
- Falls es einen Treiber gibt, würde ich diesen neu installieren.
- USB Port wechseln

Aber eigentlich hört es sich für mich nach einem Defekt an, setzt dich mal mit Corsair oder deinem Händler in Verbindung.

Edit: Eventuell könnte folgender Thread interessant sein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...308749-tastatur-laeuft-nach-beim-spielen.html


----------

